# Hedgehogs anyone?



## Divit (Aug 5, 2013)

Haven't been on here for awhile -- my son, who had ratties, is now graduated and has no more rats. I recall everyone here being so helpful so I thought I'd see if anyone has hedgehogs. I've been trying to get some answers about hedgehogs, but the hedgehog forum I found isn't too active. I've received no responses on several questions. so.... are there any experienced hedgehog owners here?


----------



## anzukurumi (Jul 3, 2017)

Hi! I have 2 hedgehogs  I've had them for a year and they're my first hedgies, so I'm not the most experienced hedgehog owner, but if I can help with anything, let me know!


----------



## Divit (Aug 5, 2013)

wow. Guess I missed your post! Thank you for replying. I have since started getting more replies on a hedgehog forum. I still don't have a hedgehog yet but will be picking one up in a few days! !He'll be 9 weeks old. Cute as a button (of course)


----------

